# Quintana, Mouth of the Brazos River report



## Earthman (Oct 13, 2009)

Had a great day fishing this area Friday.
3 slot reds, 1 shark (4 ft Black Tip), 2 bullreads 36" and 40", lost 2 bullreds about the same size. Watched some guys on beach catch close to 6 Bulls. All in about 1 hr. Not a bad day fishing for me.


----------

